# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  ‘Ngư lôi’ Ronaldo sẵn sàng nhấn chìm Tàu ngầm vàng

## congthanh2406

*(24h.com.vn) Thứ Tư, 26/10/2011 08:59* 

3h00 ngày 27/10, sân Santiago Bernabeu: Real Madrid - Villarreal:

Kể từ thời điểm Cristiano Ronaldo đặt chân tới Madrid, đội bóng Hoàng gia không còn e ngại mỗi khi chạm trán Villarreal. Thậm chí, CR7 đang là hung thần của Tàu ngầm vàng.

>> Xavi đá phạt thần sầu, Barca thắng nhẹ Granada

Nếu như ở vào thời điểm vài năm trước, thì cuộc chạm trán giữa Real Madrid và Villarreal sẽ thực sự hâm nóng cầu trường Bernabeu. Bởi, đó vẫn là những cuộc tỷ thí quyết liệt để phân định ngôi vị top 4, thậm chí là chức vô địch. Ngay như mùa giải 2008/09, dù được chơi trên sân nhà Bernabeu, nhưng Real vẫn phải gắng sức để vượt qua đối thủ với tỷ số 1-0. Còn ở trận lượt về tại El Madrigal, Los Blancos phải chịu thất bại sít sao 2-3.






Villarreal đang khủng hoảng phong độ và lối chơi
​


Mặc dù vậy, không nhiều người tin vào khả năng tái hiện lịch sử của Villarreal, trong bối cảnh khủng hoảng phong độ hiện nay. Khởi đầu mùa bóng với vị thế của một ứng cử viên dự Champions League mùa sau, nhưng Tàu ngầm vàng lại thi đấu chuếnh choáng và ngày càng xa rời mục tiêu lọt vào top 4. Thậm chí, họ đang có nguy cơ đối mặt với cuộc chiến trụ hạng với vị trí thứ 16 (thắng 1, hòa 4 và thua 3 trận, thủng lưới 14 bàn và hơn nhóm xuống hạng vỏn vẹn 2 điểm).

Sẽ không khó để dự đoán đội bóng đang khủng hoảng trầm trọng của HLV Garrido sẽ lại thất thủ trước một Real Madrid đang khát khao chiến thắng. Hôm Chủ nhật vừa qua, Villarreal đã thảm bại 0-3 trước một “ngựa ô” Levante ngay tại thánh địa El Madrigal, thế nên việc Tàu ngầm vàng bị đánh đắm trước một Real giàu chất lượng đội hình cũng như phong cách thi đấu là điều có thể được dự đoán trước; nhất là khi Kền kền trắng được thi đấu trên sân nhà Bernabeu.

Tình hình của Villarreal càng thê thảm hơn do tiền đạo Nilmar phải nghỉ đá 2 tháng sau cuộc phẫu thuật đầu gối. Do không có nhiều chọn lựa sáng giá ở hàng công, HLV Garrido có thể buộc phải giữ nguyên đội hình từng thua Levante để đối đầu cùng Real, với Guiseppe Rossi sắm vai tiền đạo cắm hoạt động phía trên bộ ba Cani, Hernan Perez và Jonathan de Guzman. Với dàn hỏa lực ấy, đội khách có lẽ chưa đủ sức để làm khó hàng thủ của Real, nên xem ra HLV Garrido đành phải trông đợi vào một ngày thi đấu xuất thần của thủ môn Diego Lopez.

Cuối tuần qua, Real Madrid đã “giải mã” Malaga bằng chiến thắng vùi dập 4-0. Điều đáng nói, hat-trick của Cristiano Ronaldo trong trận đại thắng trước Malaga đã là hat-trick thứ 5 mà Real Madrid có được sau 8 trận ở Liga từ đầu mùa. Riêng với cá nhân CR7, anh đã nâng số pha lập công lên con số 10, sánh ngang Lionel Messi. Ở trận đấu sớm vòng này, Messi đã tịt ngòi trước Granada, nên siêu sao Bồ Đào Nha đang đứng trước cơ hội độc chiếm ngôi vị dẫn đầu danh sách Vua phá lưới.





Ronaldo đã ghi tới 7 bàn sau 4 trận gặp Villarreal, cùng với đó là 5 pha kiến tạo cho đồng đội lập công
​
Ghi bàn vào lưới Villarreal là nhiệm vụ khá dễ dàng với Ronaldo – ngôi sao có tới 7 lần hạ gục Diego Lopez trong 4 trận gặp Tàu ngầm vàng (Real toàn thắng, ghi tổng cộng 15 bàn). Đáng chú ý, những pha lập công của cựu tiền đạo MU đều thuộc hàng “siêu phẩm”. 

Ngày 24/9/2009, ngay trong lần đầu chạm trán Villarreal trên sân khách, CR7 đã tỏa sáng với màn solo từ giữa sân, mở tỷ số ở phút thứ 2 (Real thắng 2-0). Ở trận lượt về mùa giải 2009/10, Ronaldo còn thăng hoa hơn khi nhận được sự cổ vũ từ khán giả nhà. Anh ghi 1 bàn và đặt dấu giày trong 5 bàn thắng còn lại của Real (thắng 6-2).

Mùa trước, Ronaldo lập hat-trick, giúp Real hạ gục Villarreal 4-2 tại Bernabeu ở trận lượt đi (trong đó có 1 bàn được ghi ở tư thế xoay 180 độ sút bóng, ngay sau khi Ronaldo bật dậy từ cú ngã trước đó). Ở trận lượt về, anh tiếp tục “nhả đạn” với cú đúp, đả bại đội chủ sân El Madrigal với tỷ số 3-1 (bàn cuối là cú sút phạt mang thương hiệu “CR7 rocket” đẳng cấp trước vòng cấm). 

Rõ ràng, CR7 đang là quả “ngư lôi” khiến Tàu ngầm vàng khiếp sợ.
Lịch sử đối đầu đang đứng về phía Real, khi đội bóng Hoàng gia giành tới 17 trận thắng, hòa 6 và chỉ để thua 2 lần. Có được đầy đủ “thiên thời, địa lợi, nhân hòa”, thật khó để Real đánh rơi điểm số đêm nay.

* Đội hình dự kiến*

Real Madrid: Casillas - Arbeloa, Ramos, Pepe, Marcelo - Xabi Alonso, Khedira - Di Maria, Oezil, Ronaldo - Higuain

Villarreal: Diego Lopez - Zapata, Gonzalo, Musacchio, Catala - Cani, Borja Valero, Bruno, De Guzman - Ruben, Rossi

* Dự đoán: 3-1*
























* Các bài đã đăng*

• Thủ môn tuyển Nigeria đầu quân cho HA Gia Lai (15/10) 
• Đội nữ Việt Nam đặt mục tiêu Vô địch Đông Nam Á (14/10) 
• U19 Việt Nam thúc thủ trước Hàn Quốc (13/10) 
• HLV Falko Goetz đề nghị kỷ luật trung vệ Quốc Anh (13/10) 
• the thao 24h Nhiều ý kiến trái chiều xung quanh mô hình hoạt động của VPF (13/10) 
• tin tuc bong da U23 Việt Nam sẵn sàng cho đợt tổng duyệt VFF Cup (12/10) 
• tin nhanh bong da HLV vừa hết án kỷ luật trở thành thuyền trưởng CS Đồng Tháp (12/10) 
• the thao HA Gia Lai đặt niềm tin vào thuyền trưởng người Hàn Quốc (11/10) 
• bao bong da Công ty cổ phần bóng đá chuyên nghiệp ra mắt tháng 12 (11/10) 
• Bang xep hang bong da U19 Việt Nam thua đậm CHDCND Triều Tiên (10/10)

----------

